# Highly offended this morning



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

So sorry this happened to you. I'm not sure who it was but don't let it make you feel worried about posting. Just ignore that person or better yet put them on your ignore list so you don't have to see anything from them.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

One bad apple doesn't ruin the whole bunch....
I have found the folks on this forum to be VERY helpful, even when contacted privately by a stranger. I'm sure the person meant well, I'm sorry you were offended (I don't think I would have liked that message). Give everyone a chance....


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

You should be offended, that was just plain rude and uncalled for. Sending a private message doesn't make it more palitable. I have found the majority of people here very nice and helpful, but there are those "few" who like to give backhanded insults and have negative attitudes.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Sounds like the person is extremely anal retentive. I understand why you're offended, I would be too. Their message was seriously unnecessary and rude.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Well... sounds like someone is full of self-importance. Please don't judge the rest of us by this one example of the people here. You have every right to be offended, but most of us are here for just what you believed us to be here for; for support, help and sharing. 

Hopefully, this person is reading this thread, knows who they are and is understanding that their action was unnecessary and quite rude and they won't do that again.
_


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Gosh, how rude! We're ALL learning here - I defy any member to say they know it all and certainly over the last couple of years I've made myself look really stupid!! And still do...

Don't go away!!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

that's outrageous! Ridiculous! Anyway, I hope you try to shake it off and stay. If you have a poodle, you belong here as much as anybody IMO.

pr


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

As often as I make grammar mistakes or my cell 'auto corrects' is guess I'm lucky I haven't received a private message. :aetsch:
Just put that person on your ignore list and enjoy the good stuff on here.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

This forum has a LOT of members. I takes all kinds to make up a world. There are wonderful informed people here. There are also those with illusions of Grandeur who will inflate their own ego by attempting to put others down. It is a common illusion that pushing another down will raise ones self up. Such small minded people abound. 
Here on this forum, they are few and shadowed by the much larger group of caring individuals. Should you have further problems with this "editor" please make a complaint to the moderators. Do not be afraid to post your thoughts. You will always find others with the same thoughts or problems here.
Eric.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I work in human medicine. Patients come in all the time saying incorrect names of drugs, incorrect procedures their family members had, incorrect illnesses etc. I say, "Oh do you mean Amoxicillin?" Or "Did you mean cholecystectomy?" And they usually thank me, we smile and move on. 

Why on earth would I treat a patient differently because they said gastropexy wrong? Why would your vet treat you differently or not respect you? I went to school to learn about these medicines/procedures so I can be of service to my patients. I don't expect patients to come in and know as much as me, pronounce everything correctly etc. and I doubt your vet does.

Sorry about your experience..my advice is to shake this person off.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Lol I would be one of those people Naira, and we appreciate people like you rescuing our miss pronunciations.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I can't spell well at all and I type very fast... that should have had me getting lots of corrections... I feel cheated. LOL


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

There are too many nice people here & to let just one spoil your enjoyment of being here isn't worth the energy.............ignore em!!!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

There are plenty of nice people here, so I hope you stick around.
Sometimes people like to show off how knowledgeable they are
I haven't received a private message yet. I am a pretty horrible speller... I just called Zoe's muzzle as a nose. I do not always use the correct terms either.  Maybe it is waiting in my box for me.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope they only meant well in case you needed to search a thread or Goggle it. If they had corrected you openly, we would have all piled on him or her. Personally, I don't know what I would do without auto correct


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i would just report it to a mod. when i first got here, there were a couple of folks who openly posted some nasty responses to a few innocent newcomers. really grated on me so much that i put them on ignore. then i learned that while the counsel given is to put the person on ignore, when the chips are down and there is a serious issue, the fact that there is no record of complaints means the person is not treated the same way as someone for whom there is a record. so being the nice guy just means the bad guy gets off easier in the end. you will be told "ignore" is your friend, but ignore is really the friend of the rude and crude.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Try not to let it bother you too much. I am sure I would feel bad too, getting an unsolicited negative PM. 

Don't leave the forum. The nice people far, far outweigh the not so nice.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm out of town and wasn't planning on getting on Pfizer but went on my phone and saw this. I must say there's a lot of good posts. I can relate and agree with Naira ' s post #11. So true. Don't let one example of unpleasantness ruin it for you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Stupid spell check. And this phone thing doesn't show the edit. Pfizer? No... PF. As in poodle forum. Lol.

Come to think of it...I've seen people be rude saying they can't even understand someones posts because of a few grammatical errors or spelling mistakes when it's obvious to me that English isn't their 1st language. Unbelievable! So there are bound to be misunderstandings and maybe it's weird on the Internet since you can't see expressions or hear inflections etc


----------



## MonicaLin (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm sorry this happened to you. There are so many good people here with so much to impart, I hope you stay. Sometimes with writing, things can be misconstrued or ill conveyed because we don't have all the visual cues of a face to face interaction. Maybe the person who offended you will apologize upon seeing this thread. I know that there have been times when I've said something with the best of intentions but came out wrong. As the other members have said, most are wonderful poodle people.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

I am sorry you were made to feel bad. I understand how frustrating it is to be corrected for such a minor thing. 

This forum is no different than any other form of internet social networking - it is a hodge-podge of different cultures, ages, socioecomonicals, and attitudes. That is what makes this place great and awful at the same time. Usually, the people who look at life different than we do lend us a fresh helpful perspective. Other times, those differences end up in arguments and hurt feelings. To make good use of any public forum, a person has to develop thick skin and understand there will be times they will feel personally attacked or shamed. But remember - the person responding to you was reacting to a computer screen or mobile device screen - not you. They do not know you.

I am very active on social media. I even participate in Reddit where people vote your comments or posts up or down. I have written or posted things I thought were clever, smart, or useful many times and watched as that arrow went red. I step back and look at any sarcasm or wording that could be misunderstood. The typed word is not as forgiving as the spoken word when it comes to intent. If I do not see a problem there, I work on accepting my idea may have been in error or that people online at the time were having a bad day. Regardless, I shake it off and remind myself it is a big world and I can not see into the living rooms and hearts to understand peoples intents.

Just today I got a message on a blog I wrote about my poodles and stealing socks. The message was "Nicholson and Freeman are holding hands and running circles around my head mother &$cker." I know it is a reference to the bucket list, but the last two words made me think the person was angry with my blog. I could spend hours trying to figure out the meaning or emotions behind it, but it would be time not spent well. I just responded, "Happy to hear that. Take care."

It is a cruel world matched by a cruel internet - although this instance seemed like a case of someone trying to be helpful and it going wrong. I think there was some great info on your thread. Hopefully that will triumph in the end.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Honestly, what is wrong with some people? Please dòn't go away- that PM reflects on the poor character of the person who sent it, not you. 

I would report to the moderator- you may not be the only person who has been subject to this person's cruel arrogance.

Edit: I also think most vets are pretty down to earth and could care less about the spelling abilities of the dogs' owners!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Coming from the worst speller on the planet...don't let it get to ya! I had the same thing happen to me once...I was spelling brachycephalic "brachiocephalic". I still am not sure I have it right! nor do i care, lol. But I got a nasty PM. Whatever! lol

Just ignore them and feel sorry for them, they need to relax!


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

One more point - some people like to be corrected and therefor don't see that they are dong wrong. I'm one of them. If I mess up on spelling or grammar on FB, I like it if one of my followers lets me know so I can fix it. And I like it when they inbox me. I missed a letter when typing about public relations (the "L.") I was quickly given all kinds of grief quite publicly - note I am really good about getting that "L" in now - before I had a chance to change it. 

I am glad you posted your feelings Lainer04. It makes OCD people like me realize the majority of people do not like unsolicited advice or correcting and we need to pull back on "helping." I pointed out a male friend had on a brown and black sock on the other night. I shouldn't have. It didn't do any good. It wasn't like he could magically change his socks and he had to walk around self conscious off it for the rest of the event. Going to get off PF and fire him off a sorry email now


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Just want to join in with everyone else and add that the positives on this forum more than make up for the negatives.

Really nice resource we have here.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Lol - thank you "Person Who I Will Not Name" for just messaging me about only having one "f" in off. It is corrected and I'm giggling. If you want to publicly take credit for this, I will leave it to you but had to share the laugh.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

The Opera Poodle said:


> Lol - thank you "Person Who I Will Not Name" for just messaging me about only having one "f" in off. It is corrected and I'm giggling. If you want to publicly take credit for this, I will leave it to you but had to share the laugh.


hope "person" presented proper credentials to back up the correction. :alberteinstein::biggrin1:


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

You can't share a laugh, because it is your singular, laugh but you can share the laughter! LOL
Eric.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

ericwd9 said:


> You can't share a laugh, because it is your singular, laugh but you can share the laughter! LOL
> Eric.


So noted. but I chose... errrrr... choise.... errrrr... choose to not change my singular ways.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Gee...I bet I can even guess who pm'd you! So sorry. Please do not leave. There are some people who are so remarkably full of themselves that it is almost laughable! Please do stay.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

The Opera Poodle said:


> So noted. but I chose... errrrr... choise.... errrrr... choose to not change my singular ways.



If you changed your ways, you would be less of a real person and your dogs would be confused. LOL
Eric.:angel2:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so now i think we are at the heart of the issue. is there a pf penalty for being a grammar/spelling nazi? :aetsch:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Fair warning to people here. Since I was a tiny child, it's always always always been easier for me to say and now type the name of that succulent green fruit we slice onto sandwiches, mix with salsa, and slather on our faces and hair as "acavado".

aVacado makes no sense to me, spoken or written. It's just darn hard to say.

Also it's easier to just naturally type an "l" after a "p" than to reach up with that left finger and immediately hit the "e" after the "p". After reading through your post, I figured out you knew the right spelling and your fingers just didn't want to behave (acavado). Had you clearly not known and had you been unable to search out any data whatsoever, maybe I'd have suggested also searching on gastropexy (I really want to put an "l" in there, too!). I used to think it had an "l" in it myself until learning the spelling on a different forum from owners of breeds apt to bloat.

But I wouldn't have pm'd you to put you down, though hopefully that is not what was intended. Clearly, you're educated about Spoo health and clearly, you're an intelligent woman. We are lucky to have you here and may it please the (Poodle) court, I'll be happy to pick up some lovely acavados to make guacamole for that big huge PF get together we're all going to have one day .


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Life is short, don't sweat the small stuff. I am sensitive about verbal grammar; drives me crazy when it isn't correct but that's my issue. I correct the people on TV. I don't correct people in real life.... anymore. Just remember, life is short, don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha...I am reading a book I am thoroughly enjoying and in it, a body is put on ice. The author has used the term "unthawed" a number of times, while making reference to the body becoming unfrozen. I cannot believe that missed the editing process. If it is "thawed" it is unfrozen. If it is "unthawed", it is frozen from a thawed state in my opinion. Made me think of this thread. Has put me off the book a bit because now my brain is focused on finding more boo-boos!


----------



## Lainer04 (May 12, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind as well as funny words, but mostly for your support. I just had to vent yesterday. Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I read recently that the person with the most contributions to Wikipedia only made grammatical corrections. Tens of thousands of them. I know proper spelling and grammar are important, but I'm usually more interested in substance.


----------



## sweets (Jan 15, 2015)

I was also offended when joined this forum as I received a pm from a member asking me why on earth I had bought a poochon and not a 'pure' poodle! Was told that good job that I hadn't posted before getting her as I would have had some not nice replies. It did upset me and I reported it to admin but never heard anything back from them. 

In the end I decided to ignore this person from now on and am glad I didn't leave the forum as I've learnt a lot from it as my gorgeous little poochon is my first ever dog. Tough if she offends anyone!


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

sweets, my little boy is also a mixed breed even though I groom him more as a poodle. It never occurred to me when I got him to look for a purebred companion since I really wasn't looking for a canine companion anyway. He stole my heart the moment I spotted him and has had it ever since. 

*Scooty is a rescue so he is what he is, mixed or not. I just love him like he is.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sweets said:


> I was also offended when joined this forum as I received a pm from a member asking me why on earth I had bought a poochon and not a 'pure' poodle! Was told that good job that I hadn't posted before getting her as I would have had some not nice replies. It did upset me and I reported it to admin but never heard anything back from them.
> 
> In the end I decided to ignore this person from now on and am glad I didn't leave the forum as I've learnt a lot from it as my gorgeous little poochon is my first ever dog. Tough if she offends anyone!


this is a sad story. i don't understand people. one member told me that a pf member in good standing (at the moment) learned her real id and started sending her stalking type emails. i am amazed that the forum administrators let people remain as members once they indulge in that kind of behavior. it helps no one and gives pf a bad rep. hope no one is discouraged for the wrong reasons from coming here to share their experience. i came here with a lowchen. now after reading through this thread, i am amazed i did not receive a pm telling me to leave.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow- I guess I am fortunate. I've gotten PMs from members, but they have been very positive PMs. I don't own a purebred poodle, so I am surprised I haven't gotten a PM about my dogs' heritage too. I love the poodle breed, and I love the poodle traits my dogs have. I also want to own a poodle someday, but my little mixes are wonderful dogs and almost all of the time, I do not feel unwelcome here. There's been a couple of backhanded comments, but they are few and far between, and I find most threads here pretty pleasurable to participate in. 

That's why I come here. Plus, in general, I think it's a pretty enlightened forum about doggy behavior in general, unlike some of the other more generic forums, and I always want to learn more about my dogs. But I don't need snarkiness in my life either, and getting icky PMs would certainly cause me to say" I'm out of here!"

It's too bad this stuff has to happen, but just like any group of people, there always will be a few that cause havoc- we see that happen in some threads here. I think this is usually a very positive forum, and I hope you stay with us!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Don't get offended cause then you are no different than the person who was offended by your misspell... Beside who should we get punished for it??


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

I am having penny spayed the 3rd of march and I knew nothing of this surgery. I had no clue what it was how it was spelled or anything. SO I asked my vet and he explained everything to me about it and was so helpful. thanks to the PF for letting me know about this. I say don't worry about that person. if you had not asked the question I would have never know about it so I say THANK YOU


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

kind of hesitant to ask this, so please don't take it wrong, but how old is penny exactly? there is some discussion with regard to the age at which to spay in the health forum, i believe, in case you haven't seen it. if you have, just forgive me for poking my nose in.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

patk said:


> kind of hesitant to ask this, so please don't take it wrong, but how old is penny exactly? there is some discussion with regard to the age at which to spay in the health forum, i believe, in case you haven't seen it. if you have, just forgive me for poking my nose in.


My girl, Shasta was spay at six week with the Laparoscopic Ovariectomy. It was done at the rescue center as she was a puppy mill surrender. Since I had no choice in this, I have read a lot to see what I could expect different since it was at such a very very young age. I have found it is almost even split on "studies," vet opinions, and owner happiness. There are pro's and con's that are clear with age choice but I have yet to see one side with the win. 

I have always had my dogs fixed ASAP since I am very anti oops puppies. I had a Maltese that lived to be be 16, a GS/Lab mix who made it to a whopping 15, and a who-know's-what that lived to be 13 but died after ripping a gouge in his side jumping over a woodpile that had a nail sticking out and bleeding out before the vet could help. I also had a spoo die at two from bloat. With all to worry about, I don't think this is high on the list of causes of death and disease. Quality food, regular vet visits, good hygiene, and proper supervision will effect health a lot more than early spay or neuter. Just my opinion.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Early spay means less breast cancer but also means excessive long bone growth, often causing expensive joint failures that can result in euthanasia.
Eric.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i agree that in the end, we are still left with the final decision. but i hope those who come to pf are interested in making that a considered decision. the same is true re gastropexy. i myself have no clue what i will do when i finally get that toy poodle. i'm leaning toward just being a coward and getting an adult female!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

patk said:


> i agree that in the end, we are still left with the final decision. but i hope those who come to pf are interested in making that a considered decision. the same is true re gastropexy. i myself have no clue what i will do when i finally get that toy poodle. i'm leaning toward just being a coward and getting an adult female!



Be Brave! Get a spoo!!! You will never look back (if you live):aetsch:
Eric.:angel2:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

no spoo for me. i need to be sure if needed i can pick up my dog to get him/her to a vet. that's life.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

patk said:


> no spoo for me. i need to be sure if needed i can pick up my dog to get him/her to a vet. that's life.



When are you getting your poodle??! Are you waiting on a specific breeding?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

no decisions yet. still pondering a lot of issues.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

patk said:


> no spoo for me. i need to be sure if needed i can pick up my dog to get him/her to a vet. that's life.



I can pick up Lou or Apollo no problem!! I just carried them from the backyard inside the house the other day . About 20FT walking carrying 60 or 65+ pounds, they are being nosy with the neighbors dog and wouldn't listen to me so I carried them (one at a time to the inside of the house)  

But I understand not everyone can do that, but maybe a smaller sooo ... I love the fact that my 2 are big they scare "solicitors" away when I open the door they say: "my goodness those are huge furry dogs" and even though the 2 don't bark once I tell them that's "it's ok" people still act scared because of their size, I'm just a large dog person...


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Back to topic. 

Sorry someone offended you, don't let it stop you from posting here. 


Almost everyone in poodleforum won't offend you, they are awesome people ❤


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

You don't have to pick up a spoo, They can fly!!!
Eric.

Grace 56lbs at lightspeed!!!


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

Penny will be 4 months old at the time of surgery. I have had all my dogs spayed at that age and have never had any problems. Frosty had throat cancer so i dont think that had anything to do with being spayed at an early age.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

sweets said:


> I was also offended when joined this forum as I received a pm from a member asking me why on earth I had bought a poochon and not a 'pure' poodle! Was told that good job that I hadn't posted before getting her as I would have had some not nice replies. It did upset me and I reported it to admin but never heard anything back from them.
> 
> In the end I decided to ignore this person from now on and am glad I didn't leave the forum as I've learnt a lot from it as my gorgeous little poochon is my first ever dog. Tough if she offends anyone!


I am done with this forum, but before I go I will admit that I am the person who PM'd Sweets asking why he decided to buy a poodle mix instead of a purebred poodle. I did NOT ask "why on earth" did he buy a mix instead of a "pure" poodle. How was I to ask the question without saying the word "purebred"? He implied a snarkiness that I did not intend. And I had tried to word my post in a polite manner. I believe that I apologized for offending him in a later post but I did not keep a copy of the followup post I sent.

What is really funny here is that I believe that a person has the right to buy a doodle if they want to, but I arrived at this opinion after listening to why people buy them, by asking questions and receiving answers. 

I think many people are too easily offended by the mere asking of questions. Thus I am probably not the right type of person for this forum and will stop reading and posting here.

When I get my mpoo later this year, I will not being sharing pictures on this forum as I thought I would.

Eric, please feel free to remove "stolen from minipoo" from your signature line.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

:-(

I think often times things are misinterpreted online. Hate to see you go MiniPoo..


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i don't agree about breeding any dogs one likes together in the hopes of getting something one wants, but leaving because someone misinterpreted what you said or intended to say would be unkind to us, minipoo. we want to hear how your search for the right dog ends up and we want pictures! 

don't give up on us yet.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

*One more thing*

I just wanted to add that even though I offended Sweets and he reported me to Admin, he did answer my question about why he bought a poodle mix, and for that I thank him. It was helpful to me.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

OK, so I will admit I never really paid much attention to the forum rules until today. Just assumed that behaving with civility would cover it. But I just took a look at them and a couple things struck me:

1. The bit about doodle fanciers/breeders I will assume to mean anybody who actively promotes the practice of breeding doodles- not just someone who owns a mixed breed dog. Please correct me if that is not accurate.

2. I forgot about this rule: 

"DO NOT post private messages on PF. Discussions that have taken place in private should not be posted on the public forums unless you have received permission from the user involved to post it." 

Interesting.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I think it's been an odd week or two on PF, mostly a result of the wording in posts or the interpretation of the words, or both. I really don't think most people here intend to anger, insult, belittle or hurt other members -but from time to time most of us have been guilty of them all, intentionally or un-intentionally. I am going to start reading and re-reading any post that initially bothers me, take a moment - pause. Maybe then, I'll hear a different tone of voice in the written word.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i think civility matters no matter what the other rules say. there was, however, and i hope i am remembering this correctly, a doodle breeder who got on the forums with a sig line that said something like "i breed doodles. get over it." that person did not last long, but i figure she started off with two strikes, the first was being aggressively uncivil and the second was being a doodle breeder. 

as to discussing pm's, i am more literal in my interpretation. if someone has sent you a pm or you have sent a pm to someone, you should not post a copy without the permission of the other person. i doubt, however, that you can seriously be kept from discussing the content without the other person's permission, as long as you don't reveal identities. people should be careful about what they say. if you're rude in private, expect to be called out in one form or another in public. no rule can prevent that. 

what i've concluded is that above all, "ignore" is not your friend. if you have an issue with someone's rudeness, don't get into a fight, but report it. you may get little satisfaction in the moment, but eventually there will be enough of a record. on the other hand, give people a bit of leeway, too, as we are not all from the exact same place. in the old days, an english lit prof at my university used to tell his incoming classes the story of the misunderstandings that arose between himself, from new york, and his wife, from the midwest, as a result of the different ways language was used. 

you will know when someone is really out of line. in fact, if anything, what i find appalling is the "applause" given to someone simply because people agree with his/her opinion, no matter how crude, rude and unkind the person is to someone else in expressing it. when i see those posts, i really have to think twice about whether the view expressed is important enough to overcome my revulsion at the way it is presented. but that's just the way i see things, and others obviously disagree.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Forums aren't for everyone. People with anger issues love them because they can get aggressive in an anonymous way. People with sensitive souls or who are sheltered will be effected by these people or by things that they blow out of original context because of their insecurities. 

This is one of the most politically correct/huggy-kissy sites around. I posted a funny picture of one of my neighbor and I on the site Imgur. She was wearing her Muslim headwear. Talk about ugly hateful comments....

It does seem this is a strange time of year here. May be a combination of people burned out from the holidays, having to do tax's here in the USA, and the awful weather people have had. Hopefully Spring will spring in people's hearts soon. 

I'm sorry to see anyone go - this us suppose to be fun and informative. But I understand it isn't everyone's cup of tea. 

(Unrelated but related: they just had breaking news cut off The Ellen show. Snow flakes have been seen in the adjoining county. It is not expected to stick and will melt on contact with the roads. Thank you, Channel 11. It is 46 degrees. If I would have seen a flake drift down, I would stop in the middle of the road and walked for fear of getting stuck. You have saved me!)


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i think there is greater anonymity on many other boards. last year a college sports board i had been following broke out in a name calling war. real players and coaches were being named, accused and vilified, most without justification, as it was pretty clear to most that the instigator had an ax to grind. subsequently i suspect there was a cease and desist order, possibly from one of the colleges itself, because now the board takes a very long time to accept new members and i doubt a single person had that much clout.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Isn't it funny how you interpret other people in posts?

I'm generally a very touchy, argumentative person but have, over the years, learned to breath first before flying off the handle, yet apart from the odd one or two posts that have wound me up big time I've had such a positive experience from being a member on here.

I've been treated kindly, despite my lack of dog-knowledge, and would say I've "met" some great people and made friends. Oh and learned soooo much (which was the object of joining in the first place!!).

I may have inadvertently offended a few folk along the way, may be on an "ignore" list here or there, and certainly do not expect that my views have been universally accepted. I generally agree to disagree with some views (mentally rather than posting), and do try to make sure I have, as far as possible, understood what the other posters are _meaning_... 

The only other forum I've belonged to (hockey) used to regularly devolve into arguments... so I left it. You could almost put money one the two protagonists that would be involved too. One said white, the other said black and off it went. Very boring!!

I don't join in (or even read) some threads... my blood pressure wouldn't stand it and I have better things to do with my life than argue with people I don't actually know - although that is far different to being involved in a lively civilised debate!

Personal sniping isn't pleasant - life is too short to be mean to people, it just makes them mean back at ya!

What's Chagall's sig line?? Just be nice!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I think it's sometimes hard to put an off color or passive aggressive comment in perspective- we are human. A personal insult that comes in response to a statement about a topic is INTENDED to get someone's goat. It's a very deliberate, inflammatory tactic, and best not to fan the flames and give that person what they want- but again, we are human!

However, other than a few people I've "met" either virtually or in person on this forum (who have all been very nice), I don't know anyone here- and they don't know me in my "outside life," where I believe I'm known to be pretty reasonable person. When I see a personal insult come at me from a very benign post, my initial response is to be offended, because I am human, but putting it in perspective of who I really am, helps me discount the comment as coming from an issue with that person's ego, not mine. 

Does that make sense or am I rambling???:act-up:

I work in healthcare, where backhanded comments and bullying can cost patient lives, there's much research that backs this up- so I've done a lot of work with my students on this. But it happens everywhere. That's why the rule about private conversations struck me, as I also hammer that point home- take your message to the right address, don't tell twenty people about a problem without talking to the person you have the problem with. 

But yes, this forum is enjoyable almost all the time and I've "met" some great people and learned a lot here! I don't want to participate in argumentative forums- a good debate is one thing, but thus is recreation- it SHOULD be fun:cheers:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Discussion Forum - DoodleKisses.com

There is a doodle forum.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Not rambling at all carolinek, well said. All we know of each other is what we read and nothing of all the "other stuff" that goes on in our lives. This became very apparent to me recently when an "online friend" had gone through some losses of which I was completely unaware of. In such a case it's impossible to act appropriately.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Discussion Forum - DoodleKisses.com
> 
> There is a doodle forum.


I checked out that forum just out of nosiness. I just read one member advising another that their doodle was most likely hyper because of the extra amount of POODLE in him!!!!:afraid::afraid::afraid: I feel like joining just to ask: Is ignorance REALLY bliss?

pr


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Well you got me nosey so I had a look too. I read a post where a puppies hair was coming out in clumps, she contacted the breeder two weeks ago and hasn't heard anything back. I love all (most) dogs but poor breeders piss me off because it's the dogs that suffer because of it.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Here is a quote from one of the doodle lot who sounds sensible?
"I grew up with Poodles, owned one myself, and I love their temperaments. My next dog will most likely be another purebred Poodle. They are very people focused, brilliant dogs. They're acrobats and clowns, lol. They do need a lot of exercise, but so do Goldens and Labs, who were bred to be running (or swimming) all day, lol. But of course, BYBs don't usually select their breeding dogs based on temperament, and the Poodles with the best temperaments are rarely sold to BYBs; neither are the Labs or Goldens with the best temperaments, either. I have known some very, very hyper Labs and Goldens. So I don't think Jake's temperament is due to too much Poodle so much as just questionable breeding stock in general. 
Read more here: Poor temperment and BYB vent - DoodleKisses.com

Eric
​


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Guys I read those posts this morning when I saw the link and bit my tongue. 

One of them expressed heart break over the fact that her doodle puppy was shedding, and non shedding was a major reason why she got a doodle. Oh and then her breeder told her it was a non shedding dog. I see this again and again...if allergies/shedding are your greatest concern, why would you buy a poodle mixed with a heavy shedding breed? 

Another post asked whether doodles or poodles are easier to train. One poster commented that poodles only want to please themselves and that's why they don't make good therapy dogs. And that doodles love to please their owner. *yawn* Before doodles existed, poodles were great therapy and service dogs and still are. Do you think you could train poodles to do these amazing tricks in the circus if they didn't want to please their owners? 

I saw the post about the doodle owner being concerned about the 75% poodle making the doodle hyper. I bet labradoodles will soon take over labs as the most popular breed of dog. Because all the great qualities in "doodles" that people are now buying rampantly can be attributed to the standard poodle. If people saw beyond poodle haircuts, I truly believe doodles would not exist.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Naira said:


> Guys I read those posts this morning when I saw the link and bit my tongue.
> 
> One of them expressed heart break over the fact that her doodle puppy was shedding, and non shedding was a major reason why she got a doodle. Oh and then her breeder told her it was a non shedding dog. I see this again and again...if allergies/shedding are your greatest concern, why would you buy a poodle mixed with a heavy shedding breed?
> 
> ...


I know it shouldn't but this really irks me! I mean, it doesn't keep me up at night but it is such ignorance, and false information. I guess I should be happy that it keeps poodles from being widely popular because that is NEVER good for a breed. 

still....

pr


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I looked at the doodle forum too, and very funny Eric- I read the same post you did! I think doodles are here to stay, hopefully some of the breeding practices will improve. 

I like the frou- frou cuts, and love fussing over my dogs and trying different grooming styles. A lot of people don't, and that's fine. 

I've said before that my next dog will be a poodle, and I want a parti color small mini or large toy. But reputable breeders of small parti colors are also hard to find- probably because they are also trendy. I have lots of time to look though- it's a long term plan!


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

OK , i am going to say this and i am prepared for the hate LOL
I was one of those people that didnt know much about poodles and judged them on what i had seen at dog shows. I thought to myself i would never have a poodle, dont want a poodle, dont even talk to me about a poodle. That show cut just put me off entirely. 
So then i started doing research for my next dog. someone mentioned a poodle and i was like WHAT!!! are you kidding me a POODLE.. NO WAY.
But i read about them and the more i read and the more i studied the more i became intrigued and started to understand more about the breed. Then i went to see some poodles first hand. Well that was all it took. I was in love. 
:amen:

and now that i have penny believe it or not, once she gets older i am going to do a show cut on her at least once. My how my mind has changed


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Please do not quit posting because someone was rude. You quit posting and they "win." How many others will they do this to? How many others will just disappear with no notice? Please don't stop posting. 
There are too many good people here that really do care.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*UKtwa*, I won't leave you hanging as the only ex-hater! I grew up in a rural area where all the dogs were large mixes, mostly of the big and burly working breeds. And I loved them! My dream dog as a kid wold have been a tri-colored rottie mix with one ear up and one ear down. Don't talk to me about no purebreds, let alone POODLES!!! I had never even met a Poodle until I became a dog groomer at 17. Also, small dogs were "pointless", and I can't even remember any friends who had one. I had no idea what I was missing!

After a couple months of dog grooming I realized little dogs were *just the same* as big dogs, but in little bodies. Who knew?! (Duh!) And then I discovered that grooming Poodles was the most fun thing ever, and my childhood nickname of Pammi-Poodle became my work nickname. All the Poodles were sent to my table. : ) 

I suppose the rest is history! But I might've never changed my mind without that exposure through work. I guess the moral of the story is we all need to get our dogs out there in the public eye as much as we can! Be embassadors! : )


----------



## music0018 (May 27, 2015)

Lainer04 said:


> I thought that when I joined this site it was to receive knowledge and understanding to help me raise my spoo to be the best that he can be. That was not the case this morning. I received a private message from someone who decided to criticize me for incorrectly spelling the term gastropexy. They instructed me to use the whole term, or stomach tack instead of the incorrect term plexy. I was told by them that my vet would probably respect my opinion more if the correct term was used by me. The lesson continued by stating since they are an editor by profession, using the correct terminology will have other professionals taking me more seriously.
> 
> I was told that the message was sent privately because they did not want to sound like they were correcting me in public. Either way, I was offended by overall wording of their message and how their attitude came across....way above others on this forum.
> 
> I do want to cause any problems with this post, but I will certainly think twice about posting something here again.


Wow…that's really cruel! I think a lot of people on the forum here seem to think that they know more than most about all situations, breeders, breeds, etc…and they feel that theirs should be the only opinion that is valid. Unfortunately, they couldn't be more wrong! So sorry that you had to experience their criticism first hand..


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

music0018 said:


> Wow…that's really cruel! I think a lot of people on the forum here seem to think that they know more than most about all situations, breeders, breeds, etc…and they feel that theirs should be the only opinion that is valid. Unfortunately, they couldn't be more wrong! So sorry that you had to experience their criticism first hand..


Garbage, and you obviously didn't read the whole thread - just looked for controversy. You bored???


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Lainer04 said:


> I thought that when I joined this site it was to receive knowledge and understanding to help me raise my spoo to be the best that he can be. That was not the case this morning. I received a private message from someone who decided to criticize me for incorrectly spelling the term gastropexy. They instructed me to use the whole term, or stomach tack instead of the incorrect term plexy. I was told by them that my vet would probably respect my opinion more if the correct term was used by me. The lesson continued by stating since they are an editor by profession, using the correct terminology will have other professionals taking me more seriously.
> 
> I was told that the message was sent privately because they did not want to sound like they were correcting me in public. Either way, I was offended by overall wording of their message and how their attitude came across....way above others on this forum.
> 
> I do want to cause any problems with this post, but I will certainly think twice about posting something here again.


I have to re-respond to the OP. Because this thread is fairly old, I had to re read it. Originally, I posted that this was outrageous... but I had a recent experience that has caused me to change my mind and I would like to see the PM. Just because someone PRIVATELY tried to help the OP does not mean she had bad intent. Maybe the PM'er was extremely polite. Please show the PM since you brought it up, but leave out the identity of the PM'er. Thanks.

pr


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Do NOT copy/paste/post the private message - see rule number 19!!

Poodle Forum - Standard Poodle, Toy Poodle, Miniature Poodle Forum ALL Poodle owners too! - Announcements in Forum : Poodle Talk

Barb


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

plumcrazy said:


> Do NOT copy/paste/post the private message - see rule number 19!!
> 
> Poodle Forum - Standard Poodle, Toy Poodle, Miniature Poodle Forum ALL Poodle owners too! - Announcements in Forum : Poodle Talk
> 
> Barb


ooops! sorry.

pr


----------



## music0018 (May 27, 2015)

Manxcat said:


> Garbage, and you obviously didn't read the whole thread - just looked for controversy. You bored???


Actually, FYI, I did read the whole thread! Do you have a guilty conscience because I never called out any names and I didn't say EVERYBODY on the forum...
And, no, not bored at all!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)




----------



## onceagain (Jan 28, 2015)

*Pexy*

Noting that this is an older post, and haven't read through all the pages, but thought I'd give you a funny tip anyway. I have 2 friends who are vets, both call the procedure a Pexy, or Pexie, haven't seen it spelled out. But if my vet friends call it this when chatting with me, I think you're just fine, and the uber smart grammar person is a bit too hoity-toity!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

onceagain said:


> Noting that this is an older post, and haven't read through all the pages, but thought I'd give you a funny tip anyway. I have 2 friends who are vets, both call the procedure a Pexy, or Pexie, haven't seen it spelled out. But if my vet friends call it this when chatting with me, I think you're just fine, and the uber smart grammar person is a bit too hoity-toity!!


LOL. Love it.:alberteinstein:


I worked for a doctor years ago and when assisting in surgery, he'd ask for the_ "pick-ups." _(hemostat forceps) You wouldn't believe what a lot of doctors call things. They pronounce things all wrong too. LOL. Like Latin medical terminology should have equal emphasis on each syllable. They'd sometimes say do-_ahhhh_-denum...with a strong, long lasting ahhhh. And the denum super quick and run together. Should be do oh deen um. Equal rhythm. So how's that for a little tid bit. No, doctors would not think anything of shortening up the name of a procedure or think someone is not to be respected. I guarantee it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> LOL. Love it.:alberteinstein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only time that Doctors use proper terminology is when speaking to patients, between medical professionals there is an abbreviation or slang term for EVERYTHING.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Lainer04 said:


> I thought that when I joined this site it was to receive knowledge and understanding to help me raise my spoo to be the best that he can be. That was not the case this morning. I received a private message from someone who decided to criticize me for incorrectly spelling the term gastropexy. They instructed me to use the whole term, or stomach tack instead of the incorrect term plexy. I was told by them that my vet would probably respect my opinion more if the correct term was used by me. The lesson continued by stating since they are an editor by profession, using the correct terminology will have other professionals taking me more seriously.
> 
> I was told that the message was sent privately because they did not want to sound like they were correcting me in public. Either way, I was offended by overall wording of their message and how their attitude came across....way above others on this forum.
> 
> I do want to cause any problems with this post, but I will certainly think twice about posting something here again.


I am so sorry that happened to you. That person sounds like they really have control issues or too high an opinion of themselves. Your vet will respect your opinion because you brought your dog in and knows you care and want the best for him. Whether you can spell or pronounce the freeking word has nothing to do with it. Your doctor knows you did not go to medical school or you would not have brought your pup to him. 

Sometime I feel like I am looked down on here because I have toy poodles and not standards and I did not pay an arm and a leg for them, I rescued the ones that nobody wanted at the shelter. My dogs were throwaways. They have health problems, they were not health tested and if they were they would not have passed. I don't care, I would have adopted them anyway. 

Just laugh it off and chalk it up to their over large ego. There are some really nice helpful people on this site, don't give up and don't be afraid to say what you want.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Marcie said:


> I am so sorry that happened to you. That person sounds like they really have control issues or too high an opinion of themselves. Your vet will respect your opinion because you brought your dog in and knows you care and want the best for him. Whether you can spell or pronounce the freeking word has nothing to do with it. Your doctor knows you did not go to medical school or you would not have brought your pup to him.
> 
> *Sometime I feel like I am looked down on here because I have toy poodles and not standards and I did not pay an arm and a leg for them, I rescued the ones that nobody wanted at the shelter. My dogs were throwaways. They have health problems, they were not health tested and if they were they would not have passed. I don't care, I would have adopted them anyway. *
> Just laugh it off and chalk it up to their over large ego. There are some really nice helpful people on this site, don't give up and don't be afraid to say what you want.


*NO WAY JOSE`!* Not me. I think you did a wonderful thing taking these little dumplings in and got delightful little dogs in spite of some health issues. Expensive, well bred dogs aren't _guaranteed _to have no health issues. Take it from me. Anyhow, you gave these little munchkins a loving home. That's what's important. I can't believe anyone would fault you for that. I don't think anyone here would.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

My first choice would have been an adult rescue but I could not find one within a days driving distance of me. Until I brought her home I was not even convinced about the breed. I had been looking at several different breeds.

I knew I was not looking for the perfect show specimen and age was not an issue. A 13 wk old puppy was the last thing I thought I was looking for, but now that we've made it through mouthing and housebreaking (whew!) I'm thrilled to have her.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, I said I was done with this site, but I was still following another thread wondering what was going to happen with that story line and saw this pop up again. 

I recently had two people be "helpful" to me on PM's. The first told me my posts were crass and not every one wanted to read about my dogs potty habits or other body fluids.

I got off PF for a while but when I got back on, with in a week, I got a post telling me to turn my phone camera sideways when taking video's of my dogs. 

I did not sign on here to be picked apart. I understand if I was doing something that could be hurtful to my dogs or breaking the rules. But in the case of breaking the rule, mods should be contacted to make a judgement call before you put a person on blast because you find the word poop offensive or you are a video connoisseur and it hurts your brain to watch my dogs vertically, (which is the only way I can get Sherlock in when he is jumping and walking on his hind legs.)

This was a great site a few years ago. Now it is a lot of high school drama. You will notice I took off my info. I couldn't find how to delete my membership. It is time to move on to a site that is about the poodles and not people bombing you with criticisms and unwanted advice. I wish you all well and hope to see you on other sites. 

Take care;
KS


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

The Opera Poodle said:


> Well, I said I was done with this site, but I was still following another thread wondering what was going to happen with that story line and saw this pop up again.
> 
> I recently had two people be "helpful" to me on PM's. The first told me my posts were crass and not every one wanted to read about my dogs potty habits or other body fluids.
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry to hear this!! If I see your name attached, I always read that thread. If it's not too late to change your mind, what if you just report the negative people and click "ignore" on their profiles? I'm not on any other forums, so I know I won't run into you anywhere else. And what if you consider what one of our most popular past Primer Ministers said...if no one's mad at you, you probably haven't made a stand.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

The Opera Poodle said:


> Well, I said I was done with this site, but I was still following another thread wondering what was going to happen with that story line and saw this pop up again.
> 
> I recently had two people be "helpful" to me on PM's. The first told me my posts were crass and not every one wanted to read about my dogs potty habits or other body fluids.
> 
> ...



I second what Indiana says! I'm sorry. I always really enjoyed your threads and responses. I really hope to hear from you more, try putting those people on your ignore list and see if that helps.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

top, don't put folks on ignore. report them. i tried ignore for a year and learned all it does it let nasty people get away with nasty and/or passive aggressive. (read some of the old threads and you'll be surprised by the behavior of certain current model citizens.) the mod will not respond to everything, but sending up a flare is a first step toward getting folks looked at.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Maybe it is cultural, where I live, but my gosh you folks seem thin skinned to me. Guess you never had to sprint to the corner in pumps to be the first one to call your broker to grab the apartment that you just viewed? (I got to the corner first, and the second phone was out of order, so the other contender couldn't call at all - got the apartment


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think your right TP, New Yorkers got to be tough and loud spoken to get around. Same with driving in LA. But I still don't want The Opera Poodle to feel like this isn't a good place to discuss poodles. I really enjoyed her posts and loved reading her blog and watching the videos she took (whether they were in landscape view or not, by the way).


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

The person who pm'd you, Opera Poodle, must have been new to the forum because poop, pee, and vomit are part of having dogs, and we are going to talk about it now and then on this forum.

I left the forum for a while but there really is no better place on the Internet for poodle lovers to share stories about their dogs.

So shake off whatever negative feelings these private posts gave you, report them if they continue, and return to us because you brighten my days and make me laugh.

You are a hoot!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I think that is also important to remember that absent facial expression and vocal intonation, and with ethnic/cultural/geographic differences, it is REALLY easy to misinterpret the tone and intended message of the written word. I have no clue who the person who was offended by poop talk was, but I happen to know that the person who sent the tip about the camera angle is a very nice person who sincerely was trying to be helpful, not critical, and she was very hurt that TOP took such offense when NONE was intended!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I guess I'm lucky, I never had that negative vibe here. Or, maybe it's because I was raised by Yankees (mom and dad are from NY) that I'm a bit more thick skinned (or thick headed?) 

Now, the Yorkie forum! uh uh, no way - wow, what a bunch!

I do love it here, and I do hope to see TOP continue to bless us here. 

Don't leave me!!!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I too hope Opera stays. I think her blog is great and the poodles are adorable? I have been fortunate, I guess, to never have been on the receiving end of negativity. I try very hard not to "read between the lines" because it's so hard to not be misinterpreted in writing. It's amazing to me how people can see or hear the exact same thing and interpret it so completely differently.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Opera Poodle
Don't you dare leave! I love your posts - always give me a laugh. Perhaps the person who thinks your posts are crass should just stop reading them! That might be too simple. 
You have fans here please keep posting.... Hugs


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> I guess I'm lucky, I never had that negative vibe here. Or, maybe it's because I was raised by Yankees (mom and dad are from NY) that I'm a bit more thick skinned (or thick headed?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I have gotten my negative vibes, but I guess us Yankees just don't give a flying **** lol!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I think Tiny Poodles makes a good point about the tone of a post can be misinterpreted, especially if you do not know the person. We don't always write as well.as we speak.

PS - Actually, MOST people do not write as well as you do, Opera Poodles. So if.the camera suggestions were well intentioned even if not welcomed and the party pooper poster has stopped posting privately to you, you are just left with your adoring fans.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I have made an effort lately to bite my tongue...a lot! lol But many times it does get quite "high school". But it's a public forum and it is what it is. I love it here. But to PM someone to tell them how to shoot a video? Or complain about poop talk??? Wow, just wow!

Opera Poodle, please stay. Don't let one dim wit ruin it for you!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> I think Tiny Poodles makes a good point about the tone of a post can be misinterpreted, especially if you do not know the person. We don't always write as well.as we speak.



I know for sure that the person who wrote about the video was sincerely trying to be helpful, and was really upset when it was taken the wrong way.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Holy Tomoly!!!! TOP don't you dare leave..........you are one of the posters that provide me with much needed happiness in my life!!! 

I can't believe anyone is so petty as to report poop & pee being mentioned.........what? their dog has no bodily functions?????????

I've been kinda ignored by a few 'purists' here ( they NEVER, ever, join in or post any of MY threads and it's kinda hurtful to think that maybe it's because my Molly is a poodlemutt) I always try to compliment and enjoy everybody's stories and pics as much as I can, just to be part of the PF Family!
I've always hated 'cliques' and I hope that never happens here! Even if you have nothing to say you should at least acknowledge a person here by clicking the 'Thanks'...........that is my pet peeve!!!!!! OH MY! Did I just rant? LOL!!!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

The Opera Poodle said:


> Well, I said I was done with this site, but I was still following another thread wondering what was going to happen with that story line and saw this pop up again.
> 
> *I recently had two people be "helpful" to me on PM's. The first told me my posts were crass and not every one wanted to read about my dogs potty habits or other body fluids.*
> *I got off PF for a while but when I got back on, with in a week, I got a post telling me to turn my phone camera sideways when taking video's of my dogs. *
> ...


Now this one about turning the camera sideways for videos has gotten me curious. I would love to know the reason for that. I am a bad photographer so any tips like that one would be much appreciated by me. lol.

Poop stories? Well, if you want poop stories, I've got a doozer for you. But I won't completely hijack this thread now. Maybe we could make a thread all about poop. I had a terrible night last night and it was all on account of my compulsive poop eater, Jose`. In fact, my story would make any so called crass poop stories appear like roses in comparison. So let's get back to this one of these days.

Hey, somebody hurt my feelings today because they dissed Labs. I was and still am very sad about losing my Lab even though it's been quite a few years. It was like so disrespectful of her. No one knows what greatness this dog had and what she did for our family. So, that hurt my feelings but only momentarily. I got over it because I realized that whoever didn't know my Lab really missed out and I was the lucky one. 

I'm sure I've been impatient and hurt others feelings too. In fact, I know I have. We're all human and I think over all, most of us here try to be good forum-citizens and don't mean to cause harm. There are a couple who appear to be trolls of a sort. And one that relentlessly critiques people very negatively and forgets to look in a mirror. _Let he who has never sinned cast the first stone. _But over all...meh, the nut bars are few. 

So, hopefully, for our own good, we can try to forgive and forget and just enjoy the main gist of the forum. And that is that we all love our dogs and enjoy sharing stories. (especially poop stories) :act-up: There are bound to be little emotional flare-ups from time to time because that's the nature of the beast. You can't change human nature and there are a vast number of people on these forums discussing things that _naturally_, we can't all see eye to eye on. Let's face it. And sometimes it's nice to just take a break for a little while. No harm in that. But I hope you don't leave Opera Poodle.

And Molly....no cotton pickin way. We like you just the way you are. No one in their right mind would mind Molly the magnificent. Remember, *those who mind don't matter. Those who matter don't mind. *Never forget that!!!!! lol.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow! 

I am surprised I haven't received any pm's like the ones mentioned! 

When did people get so sensitive?? I am an ex New Yorker - from LI for 22 years and I still hear the yankee crap sometimes! I say Yup! and proud of it!! Like TP, I don't give a flying, standing, sitting or laying *&^%!

The vast majority of us will never meet in person - or would want to - just had to throw that in lol.

A few months ago I was terminated from a job I loved, company I loved and had been there for over 3 years - from the time the place opened. Why?? Gross Miscondut!! I was accused and found guilty of yelling at a co-worker!! I did raise my voice in an excited state, that is not yelling. But a few people were "uncomfortable" by my behavior and I got canned - lost the hearing for unemployment too!

This is life - it's beautiful, it's ugly, it's sweet and it's sour, there are nice people and mean people, there are people who interpret things according to the mood they are in! especially, on forums, texting and emails!! I have seen more then one friend fly off the handle over a text message that was totally read the wrong way

The point I am making is instead of ASS-U-ME-ING the worst and getting offended, why not look at the post as if you wrote it yourself with the sweet tone you always use?

And TOP - I like you posts and blog too!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

There have been at least two new members and one old one (who has not posted in a while) who have been stirring the pot lately. We are being trolled. I think the three are all the same person?
Eric.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I still think of Ms Molly as the Marilyn Monroe of poodles. Poodlemutt, my hieney!
She's purebred wonderful!!

(of course, she's perfect - Poodle and Kelpie - wow!)


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Molly's mom - I think Molly has the prettiest smile of any dog I've ever seen. I really love your positivity and how you participate in everyone's threads. I always love to see pictures of Molly. Like you, I try to "thank" or comment on every post I see! I don't like cliques, but I do pay special attention to Abbey and Delilah just because our dogs are all around the same age. But I enjoy everyone's threads and try to be present in all of them! 

TOP - I hope you don't leave. Even though I've only been a member since this year, I've been looking at PF pretty regularly since 2011/2012...just hesitant to join. There is some drama here as there is with any forum, but I hope you'll find a way to block these people and stay. You have a lot of fans here.  whoever PM'ed you to tell you that your posts were crass should really get over themselves.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

The Opera Poodle said:


> Well, I said I was done with this site, but I was still following another thread wondering what was going to happen with that story line and saw this pop up again.
> 
> I recently had two people be "helpful" to me on PM's. The first told me my posts were crass and not every one wanted to read about my dogs potty habits or other body fluids.
> 
> ...


why would you say this? I see you like to take videos of your dogs and just wanted to pay forward a tip that someone gave me but didn't want to come off like I was criticizing your video in public so I opted to pm you. I wish I could post my pm here for it to be judged. It wasn't critical or rude in the least. It was not misconstrued or misunderstood. You took a nice gesture on my part and came on here and actually lied about it. I don't get it. 

pr


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, my! I am among many who look eagerly for your posts, The Opera Poodle. I do sincerely hope you will stick around the forum as we do so very much enjoy your poodle family adventures. I enjoy your style of writing and your humor uplifts me.

Have a peaceful rest of your weekend.

Viking Queen


----------

